# Underwater Welding of Offshore Platforms and Pipelines



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (17 مايو 2010)

*Underwater Welding of Offshore Platforms and Pipelines*
American Welding Society | English | ISBN 0871712156 | 188 pages | PDF | 9.62 MB | 1981

It is not the intention of this paper to elaborate on the history of diving and its progression from shallow air diving through surface mixed gas and eventually to that mode known as saturation. However, the majority of hyperbaric welding being performed is by saturated diver/welders, and, for the benefit of those who are not familiar with the expression "saturation diving," a brief explanation is in order (ISBN-13/EAN: 9780871712158)

Down through the centuries, technology has decreased step by step the limitations of diving, but probably more in the past decade than ever before. The original limitations were very basic things, such as how long could one hold one's breath, how deep could one breathe with a snorkel, and how long could one survive on the air contained in a diving bell. The first real breakthrough occurred around the turn of the 19th century with the invention of the air pump and the closed deep sea diving rig by August Siebe in 1837. Today, however, there are many methods of diving employed in offshore oil fields, depending upon the nature of work, the depth of water, and the required bottom time. This paper will deal basically with the rather recent and rapid progression of deep diving over the past decade and a half and its relationship to the advancement of hyperbaric welding.


SEE ATTACHED LINK

http://rapidshare.com/files/3596750...f_Offshore_Platforms_and_Pipelines__1997_.pdf​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (17 مايو 2010)

السلام
وفقك الله واسكنك جنانه


----------



## h2foo3 (1 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير والرابط لايعمل


----------



## اسامه حامد (13 يونيو 2011)

على فكرة كل مواضيعك الروابط فيها لا تعمل وعموما مشكور على المجهود


----------

